# Anyone Hunting a MLD lease in East TX?



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm curious to see if anyone on here is hunting a MLD lease in East TX, if so can you tell me where it's located, how many acres the lease is, and what the lease cost? I'm interested in finding a MLD lease in East TX and was curious whats out there. I live around the Beaumont area.
Thanks!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got a buddy that hunts an MLD III lease in Livingston. 6000 acres, no idea what it cost ... 25 members, but only 8 of them hunt ... the rest drink and play cards. It's been managed for nearly 30 years and has some big, big, big deer on it.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

brushy creek may have some openings.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Check www.southeasttexas.con, MDL in colmesneil for 900 dollars off hwy 256


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

We are MLD level II (level I this past season) and have 3000 acres. We currently have 2 openings and dues are $1200 per year... prices includes sleeping quarters, running water, electricity, and 1 hunting area (about 150 acres) with unlimited stands in your area... we have some big deer! See pics.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

uncle dave said:


> brushy creek may have some openings.


Is this the Brushy creek in Trinity county that you are referring to? I just googled it...looks like it's $3100/year??


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep grizzly thats it, just threw it out there for your info,


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> Is this the Brushy creek in Trinity county that you are referring to? I just googled it...looks like it's $3100/year??


Had a good friend that was on this lease a cpl of yrs, said some good deer (160s) were taken while he was on it, yrs back when it was invite only we mounted several (150s) from there taken by LP foresters...WW


----------



## bownutone (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on a bow lease near Newton. 1600 acres, 9 hunters, $900 each. Last year was our first for MLD. Saw lots of young bucks.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I've got a buddy that hunts an MLD III lease in Livingston. 6000 acres, no idea what it cost ... 25 members, but only 8 of them hunt ... the rest drink and play cards. It's been managed for nearly 30 years and has some big, big, big deer on it.


PM me the name of your friend---I think thats my place. rs


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

There is one about 20 minutes N of Jasper near Pineland, its 6700 acres, I think its 1200 year. 60 people, but only about 20 hunt. has a 5 acre camp ground about 4 small cottages.


----------



## fredericksburghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

6700 acre ranch in Pineland, I know some hunters who tried that lease out and were very disappointed with the land managers. from changing rules during season on trophy animals to be taken, being told unlimited does and then saying NO does in case the hunters couldn't distinguish an antlerless buck from a doe bc some may be shedding early. They also talked to some land neighbors and were told how much the property was being leased for per acre, and when figured in with what they charge per person 1200, plus r/v hook up costs, plus 100 dollars towards food plots, it is quite the little scam.


----------



## fredericksburghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

The logging going on during hunting season wasnt the most helpful either, but they are nice enough to move your stand or feeders whichever may be in the way.


----------



## BBradford71 (Nov 10, 2010)

I hunt on that lease and yes it was a crazy year this year, I am giveing it one more year to see if it improves, there were some very nice deer taken this year inspite everything that happened.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I know which lease you guys are referring too also. That place is a joke. I spoke to the guy thats runs it when he took over the lease a couple years ago. Their rules are rediculous and the big bucks taken off the place he sent me pictures of were anything but. I also know which company owns the land and what they are paying per acre. When you do the math theres either alot guys hunting free or someones making a killing. 
We hunt 11 guys on 2400 acres and we pay 1300 a year.


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

I hunt on this lease also and want to say that despite the unexpected cutting during the season due to the timber company deciding to cut, I enjoyed my experience and will hunt again next year. I think the real root of the problem is folks pay money to hunt and automatically expect big bucks to just flock to the corn and expect to have instant success. I have hunted on ranches in south, west and east Texas and I can tell you what happened on this lease happens everywhere. 

Now to what really bothers me!!!!...why do folks try to determine and nitpick who pays for what and how much profit folks are making and so on. Paying to hunt on a lease is no different than buying a car or home...you don't pay cost for anything. I think it is poor taste when start hating on someone's operation without knowing the facts and speculating. The goal is to get what YOU think is your hard earned moneys worth and if you don't good luck finding another place that is to your liking. To be able to hunt with my family on 6700 acres that is really hunted by no more than 20 regular hunters less than 2.5 hours from my home with clean cabins and cleaning stations for $1200 is worth it to me. Good luck finding a good place and most importantly enjoy the experience and memories with friends and family!

UGATEXAS


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ugatexas said:


> I hunt on this lease also and want to say that despite the unexpected cutting during the season due to the timber company deciding to cut, I have hunted on ranches in south, west and east Texas and I can tell you what happened on this lease happens everywhere.
> 
> UGATEXAS


 You have just posted the dumbest argument on 2Cool ever, I have never seen a ranch in South Texas clear cut , retract your statement or the dogs will smell you out. rs


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

I am not retracting my statement...but I will clarify for you...what I am saying is stuff happens everywhere...whether it be clear cutting in east texas or feeding corn to get deer to jump the fence in south Texas to come over to your area or people going back in forth over that was my deer on my camera on so on. Just read some of the post on this site...Rusty...I am suggesting that everyone pay for hunting like you play slots at the nearest casino...expect to win some and loose some...it is hunting right?? What is perceived as a good value to you or me could not be the case with others...you agree?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Not exactly clear cutting but...*

Back in the day SoTex brush got chained all too frequently. The purpose was different but the effects were exactly the same as a clearcut, maybe worse since the land was usually put into coastal pasture and that was the end of that.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Timber companies are in the timber buss NOT the hunting buss, best thing to do if your leasing from a timber company is pray for a small tropical storm to dump some serious water in late Sept.....WW


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

If theres a perfect lease i"ve never found it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Instigator said:


> Back in the day SoTex brush got chained all too frequently. The purpose was different but the effects were exactly the same as a clearcut, maybe worse since the land was usually put into coastal pasture and that was the end of that.


I have seen exactly what you are talking about, 2 D9's strapped together with a 4" chain between them, called it root plowing or chain dragging---don't happen to much anymore. There is much better machinery with way better results these days, but the poster needs to quit whining about what happened on his Timber Company Land in East Texas and saying it happens all over the state, I have never seen a clear cut operation in South Texas---you hear me uga? rs


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

Come on Rusty....reading is fundamental....what I said is posted clearly on this thread. First thing...I am not the one complaining....I clearly stated how I enjoyed my experience on this lease. Second thing...I said "stuff" happens everywhere...including corning fence lines, clear cutting, etc...you keep putting words in my mouth man. Read my response to the post and you will hopefully get my point. In closing...I am saying there is hardly any leases that come without minor and/or major issues.

Let it go bro!

UGATEXAS


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

At least I gave you green, just show me some clear cutting operations in South Texas, 37 posts and now you are an expert. And uga is the dog that those people from Georgia consider a shrine, I am guessing that is your school, Vince Dooley knew more than you--- I say Vince Dooley on you. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it takes little Johnny 13,000 pounds of corns to feed his senderos on the 500 acre ranch below, for the morning hunt...

LMAO


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> it takes little Johnny 13,000 pounds of corns to feed his senderos on the 500 acre ranch below, for the morning hunt...
> 
> LMAO


Bro I can send you one better, Frio and Hwy 97 and 72, go southeast. lol. rs


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

That is funny Rusty! You post 5000+ more times than me and you suggest you know more than the next guy...that is like me saying I am younger than you and suggesting I can beat/whip you in the 40 yard dash...I think they call it assuming! Because you post so much...you should know that there are a ton of folks who are not pros like you.

I will pay respects to my brethren on the board with over 5k post...If and when we have the good fortune of meeting in our after life..I will have a cold pop or beer for you on my tab.

I dont have that much time to post...to busy fishing and hunting all over Texas and have heard and seen a ton! That is the University of Georgia that I represent and Vince may know more than me...but even he would tell you to seriously read my post to see I never said they clear cut South Texas but **** happens everywhere including South Texas.

Happy Hunting and Fishing and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ugatexas said:


> That is funny Rusty! You post 5000+ more times than me and you suggest you know more than the next guy...that is like me saying I am younger than you and suggesting I can beat/whip you in the 40 yard dash...I think they call it assuming! Because you post so much...you should know that there are a ton of folks who are not pros like you.
> 
> I will pay respects to my brethren on the board with over 5k post...If and when we have the good fortune of meeting in our after life..I will have a cold pop or beer for you on my tab.
> 
> ...


I exposed you finally, see how easy it was, now go get with whistlin' dixie and rub SEC weiners. I read your post, quit being a Nancy Boy and take your come uppence, I think thats a Georgia saying---and who would want to be from a state with a girls name. rs:texasflag


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

next. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ugatexas said:


> I hunt on this lease also and want to say that despite the unexpected cutting during the seasoncompany deciding to cut due to the timber , I enjoyed my experience and will hunt again next year. I think the real root of the problem is folks pay money to hunt and automatically expect big bucks to just flock to the corn and expect to have instant success. I have hunted on ranches in south, west and east Texas and I can tell you what happened on this lease happens everywhere.
> 
> UGATEXAS


What did you really mean to say?? rs


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Uga......

You are missing the point. You pay $1,200 per member with 60 members. Thats $72,000 dollars. I know what campbell timber management is charging for that property because i looked into it when it was up for lease a few years back and the difference is over $20,000. So you either have alot of guys hunting on your dime or the guy who collects the money is getting himself a fat bonus every year because thats a little steep for a camp fee. Look into it.

No one was saying you are paying too much. 1200 is a pretty average price for a mld3 lease in east texas. I have hunted the same mld3 lease for 15 years and we pay 1300 but i know where my 1300 is going.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I want the clam to read his own words, looks like he went beddy BYE, just proving a point as always. And I think I have 5966 more posts than you uga, and that fat ugly slobbering wannabe bulldog couldn't catch a hog if his arse were on fire, Sandy thinks thats funny. rs


----------



## ugatexas (May 31, 2005)

My last attempt...Rusty you are obviously suffering from selective memory/reading. Read my reply post to your first attempt to twist my point. Not sure how you could have missed it. Not sure what point you proved???? I cleary attemtpted to clarify my words not retract my statement when you ask me to. My point was and remains the same to state that STUFF happens everwhere in Texas no matter the region. Please don't resort to name calling and low blows man it is all for the good conversation. Don't hate because we disagree on some topics after all we are all part of the great hunting fraternity...right?

Jbs...I get your economic model...pretty simple actually, even for an old student athlete (jock) like myself. But you missed my point man. I can state with confidence that 60 guns are not hunting this place. 60 hunters may have paid their money but never hunted. I know the regular hunters on the lease and that number is about 20-25 regulars. I hunted probably more than mst on this lease and can count on one hand how many times I saw 15 guys on almost 7k acres. Who is pocketing what and how much profit is turned is the least of my concern once I consider it a worthy investment. My six year old can give a rats arse who pocketed this or that...he had a blast hunting and I am happy to know that he will continue the family tradition of enjoying the outdoors!!!!!!!!!

Last post about this I promise...keep hating...I mean hunting Rusty!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess if your cool with it then oh well. Just thought i would let you know.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ugatexas said:


> My last attempt...Rusty you are obviously suffering from selective memory/reading. Read my reply post to your first attempt to twist my point. Not sure how you could have missed it. Not sure what point you proved???? I cleary attemtpted to clarify my words not retract my statement when you ask me to. My point was and remains the same to state that STUFF happens everwhere in Texas no matter the region. Please don't resort to name calling and low blows man it is all for the good conversation. Don't hate because we disagree on some topics after all we are all part of the great hunting fraternity...right?
> 
> Jbs...I get your economic model...pretty simple actually, even for an old student athlete (jock) like myself. But you missed my point man. I can state with confidence that 60 guns are not hunting this place. 60 hunters may have paid their money but never hunted. I know the regular hunters on the lease and that number is about 20-25 regulars. I hunted probably more than mst on this lease and can count on one hand how many times I saw 15 guys on almost 7k acres. Who is pocketing what and how much profit is turned is the least of my concern once I consider it a worthy investment. My six year old can give a rats arse who pocketed this or that...he had a blast hunting and I am happy to know that he will continue the family tradition of enjoying the outdoors!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last post about this I promise...keep hating...I mean hunting Rusty!


Youngster you can hate me or hunt me, don't hunt me, I am easy to find. You opened your big mouth not shut the f' up, read your post you dumb little shat, pm me and I will give you my phone # so you can find me easily. You are an IDIOT, I would not have your dumb a** on any of my properties and I hope your 6 year old learns from your idiocracy, want to see some horns??? rs


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I hunt east texas. We get clear cut without warning during season. Our rules change weekly. We pay a lot more than you guys are *****ing about and you know what we ain't going anywhere. We put up with the BS to kill big deer close to home and if our members don't like it they are welcome to move on. If you think your lease isn't worth what you are putting into it then get off of it, getting in a ******* match behind a computer screen ain't gonna do you any good. -Roach


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I exposed you finally, see how easy it was, now go get with whistlin' dixie and rub SEC weiners. I read your post, quit being a Nancy Boy and take your come uppence, I think thats a Georgia saying---and who would want to be from a state with a girls name. rs:texasflag


Bwaaaahaahaha.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> want to see some horns??? rs


Yes...

I am looking for a deer lease within 30 minutes of houston, with good chances for a 170 class deer but easy picking on 160's, year round access, established camp, electricity, water, guest privileges, on MLD so I can take about 10 deer a year total, minimum 500 acres per hunter, and feed included with stands and feeders already set up... I have $1,219 to spend. What you got?

edit: an HEB within 10 minutes of the front gate would be a nice bonus if possible..


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes...
> 
> I am looking for a deer lease within 30 minutes of houston, with good chances for a 170 class deer but easy picking on 160's, year round access, established camp, electricity, water, guest privileges, on MLD so I can take about 10 deer a year total, minimum 500 acres per hunter, and feed included with stands and feeders already set up... I have $1,219 to spend. What you got?
> 
> edit: an HEB within 10 minutes of the front gate would be a nice bonus if possible..


Easy pickings on 160's for $1200 a year..........you are way overspending.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes...
> 
> I am looking for a deer lease within 30 minutes of houston, with good chances for a 170 class deer but easy picking on 160's, year round access, established camp, electricity, water, guest privileges, on MLD so I can take about 10 deer a year total, minimum 500 acres per hunter, and feed included with stands and feeders already set up... I have $1,219 to spend. What you got?
> 
> edit: an HEB within 10 minutes of the front gate would be a nice bonus if possible..


How about hookers, you want them thrown in too?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I like uga, I think he knows this is an all play site, green 2 him and no hard feelings---he can hunt with me anytime. rs


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Jbs8307 said:


> Uga......
> 
> You are missing the point. You pay $1,200 per member with 60 members. Thats $72,000 dollars. I know what campbell timber management is charging for that property because i looked into it when it was up for lease a few years back and the difference is over $20,000. So you either have alot of guys hunting on your dime or the guy who collects the money is getting himself a fat bonus every year because thats a little steep for a camp fee. Look into it.
> 
> No one was saying you are paying too much. 1200 is a pretty average price for a mld3 lease in east texas. I have hunted the same mld3 lease for 15 years and we pay 1300 but i know where my 1300 is going.


Have any of you check into what it costs to insurance 60 hunters and that 6700 acre lease that campell is requiring to have on each lease? last time i look into it this past winter there asking atleast 7 dollars an acre. 60 hunter @ 1200= $72,000- $7 an acre($46,900)=$25,100. profit before insurance coverage is taken out. and who pays for all the improvements and electricity for those cabins? something to think about before evryone goes rant n raving!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 4 spots for $800 , the pictures of my deer have been posted, I would like to lease from within---Chazz gets 2 and you cats can fight over the others. I like to sleep and take pictures, there is a cookoff every weekend, but I do have some quality deer. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I have 4 spots for $800 , the pictures of my deer have been posted, I would like to lease from within---Chazz gets 2 and you cats can fight over the others. I like to sleep and take pictures, there is a cookoff every weekend, but I do have some quality deer. rs


only $800 for a trophy spike... sweet.... does someone here want to split a spot with me?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> only $800 for a trophy spike... sweet.... does someone here want to split a spot with me?


I'll sell you a Trophy spike for $400(so you don't have to split it). Only thing else you have to pay for is: 12 months of protein, Corn, electricity, and you have to bring your only living quarters. LMOA. Oh and bring your own water, cause times are tough. Bass out of the tank are extra, quail extra,dove extra, hogs extra, javalina extra. LOL.:spineyes:


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

So........what happened to my thread that i started about MLD leases in East Tx???? 
I guess this is why I don't frequent this site as much anymore...seems like everyone just wants to point out everyone else and put them down instead of trying to help each other.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I on one in Weldon,it been mld for 2 years and have not seen any results yet. 1800 acres 750 a gun. Pretty thick so you have to in the right place at the right time.


----------

